# Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?



## Carras (11. März 2010)

Hallo Alle Miteinander,


Eine immer wieder kehrende Frage oder besser gesagt, Fragen im AB, beschäftigt sich mit Ausrüstungsgegenständen zum spezialisierten oder auch nicht spezialisierten Karpfenangeln. Im Englischen einfach als "Tackle" bezeichnet.
Was mir hierzu meist auffällt. Hier im AB sind viele Einsteiger, Jungangler, Umsteiger oder auch "Gelegenheitskarpfenangler" unterwegs. Demnach sind die Fragen zu Rute, Rolle & Co. auch oft in einem Preissegment angesiedelt, mit dem man kein, so genanntes, "High End Tackle" erwerben kann oder anders gesagt: gar nicht will.

Daher dachte ich, wäre es für den Einen oder Anderen hier, evtl. Interessant, wenn man mal eher pauschal, etwas zum Angelgerät schreiben würde. Gerade der März und der April sind Monate, wo sich viele Angler nochmals zur neuen, kommenden Saison mit neuem Gerät eindecken wollen. Neues Gerät kommt auf den Markt, im ganzen Bundesgebiet werden Angelmessen veranstaltet. Da tauchen, ganz automatisch, viele Fragen auf.
Nun soll es hier aber eher um Geräte gehen, für die keine Finanzierungen oder Kredite nötig sind, da diese doch von der Mehrzahl der Angler und gerade auch bei den "Einsteigern" bevorzugt werden.

Als erstes, gilt es für mich zu klären, was den als Notwendig betrachtet werden muss oder soll.
Das ist natürlich reine Ermessenssache und hängt ganz davon ab, wie die Angelei auf Karpfen überhaupt aussehen soll.
Auf Karpfen zu angeln, heißt nicht gleichzeitig, daß es eine 12 ft. 3 lbs. Rute, eine 10000er Baitrunner, großes High Pod, elektronische Funk Bissanzeiger, Bedchair, Bivy Dome, Selbsthakmontage, Haarvorfach und Boilies sein muss / müssen. 
Es geht auch anders wie z.B. mit leichterer und kürzerer Rute, Dosenmais an der Pose, Teig und Maden oder Würmer, mit Feederkorb, Oberflächenfischen mit Brotkruste usw.
Wer nun wie angeln möchte, das ist jedem selber überlassen, ganz nach Vorliebe, Geschmack und Geldbeutel.

Da ich selbst, zu der Kategorie der Boilieangler gehöre (was nicht heißt, daß ich nie mit Mais oder ähnlichem Angle), möchte ich auch als erstes auf die Ausrüstung dieser Angelart eingehen.
Was ist nun, das wirklich Wichtige, um Fische fangen zu können? Es ist die Verbindung vom Menschen zum Fisch. Diese wir durch Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Haken hergestellt. Das Thema Rigs gab es letzten Monat, im Carptalk Februar. Von daher gehe ich hier auch nicht auf den Bereich Haken und Vorfächer ein, sondern möchte mich auf die anderen Sachen wie Rute, Rolle und Co. beginnen.

Als erstes, geht es um die *Rute*:
Ruten gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Zweiteilig, dreiteilig, fünfteilig oder auch Teleskopruten. Leichte, Schwere, Dicke, Dünne, Teure, Günstige usw.
Bleibt zumeist die Frage, welche ist denn nun die Richtige, für die jeweils eigene Angelart. Das hängt von vielen Sachen ab. Welche Gewässer befische ich vorwiegend? kleine Weiher? mittlere Seen? große Seen? kleine Flüsse? Kanäle oder große Flüsse? Sind Hindernisse wie Steine, Muschelbänke, Seerosen, Krautfelder, überhängende Büsche, Totholz oder ähnliches vorhanden? Muss ich mit starker Strömung rechnen oder nicht?
Jedes Gewässer hat eben seine ganz eigenen Charakteren. 
So braucht man am Hindernisfreien, kleinen Weiher mit 1 oder 2 ha, sicher keine Rute mit 3,60 Meter Länge und einem Wurfgewicht bis 120 Gramm. Hier geht es auch feiner. Eine Grund- oder Allroundrute mit 3 oder 3,30 Meter und einem Wurfgewicht bis 60 oder 80 Gramm, tun es hier ebenso.
Anders sieht es an einem großen Fluss wie Rhein, Neckar, Donau, Po und ähnlichem aus. Starke Strömungen, Schiffsverkehr, Steinpackungen, riesige Seerosenfelder, Treibgut und unter anderem, wesentlich kampfstärkere Fische, erfordern wieder ganz anderes Material. So kann es durchaus nötig sein, daß man mal 300 gr. Blei auswerfen (schländern) muss, da sonst die Montage durch Strömung und Schiffsverkehr vom Platz geschwemmt würde.
Der Baggersee mit 20 bis 40 ha dagegen, ist wieder ein Zwischending. Eine kleine Rute mit wenig Wurfgewicht lässt einen schnell an die Grenzen der evtl. notwendigen Wurfweite kommen. Auch wird es mit dieser schwer, auf den Fisch, Druck auszuüben wenn er in Richtung eines Hindernisses flüchtet. Jedoch ist ein ganz starke Flussrute, schon wieder ne Schippe zu viel dafür.

Wie man leicht erkennen kann, könnte man für jede Gewässerart, eigene Ruten mit unterschiedlicher Länge und unterschiedlichem Wurfgewicht kaufen. Manche tun dieses sogar. Wer sich das leisten kann, dem werde ich da auch nichts entgegen setzen.
Wer es sich nicht leisten kann oder auch nicht leisten will, der sollte, bzw. wird versuchen einen Kompromiss zu finden.

Nur, wie sieht der Kompromiss aus?
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man eher mit dem "schlimmeren" Rechnen. Nicht das ich nun ein Pessimist wäre, nein gar nicht. Vielmehr geht es darum zu überlegen, was denn der härteste Einsatzbereich meiner Rute sein wird und wie oft die Ruten diesem ausgesetzt werden.
Da es hier aber zu aufwändig (bzw. ausführlich) wäre, jede erdenkliche Situation durch zu gehen, möchte ich nun erst mal, kurz auf die Testkurven der Ruten eingehen und danach einfach meine Empfehlung abgeben, die meines Erachtens nach, einen gelungenen Kompromiss darstellt.
Die klassischen Karpfenruten werden in Ihrer Testkurve mit englischen Pfund (lbs.) angegeben. Es wird hier oft verwechselt und mit dem Wurfgewicht gleich gesetzt. Das stimmt aber nicht. 
Die lbs. Bezeichnung nennt einem lediglich das Gewicht, welches man an die Rutenspitze "hängen" muß, um diese in einen 90° Winkel zum Rutengriff zu bekommen. Bei einer 2 lbs. Rute sind das ca. 907 Gramm, bei einer 3 lbs Rute sind es ca. 1361 Gramm.
Oft wird nun über eine bestimmte Formel, ein Wurfgewicht der Ruten errechnet. Das passt aber nur bedingt. Warum? Weil das eigentliche Wurfgewicht ganz erheblich mit der tatsächlichen Aktion des eigentlichen Blanks zusammenhängt.
Grob gesehen, unterscheidet man in drei versch. Aktionstypen: Parabolisch, Semiparabolisch und Fast Taper (Spitzenaktion).
Parabolisch ist ein Blank dann, wenn sich die Ruten auch bei normaler Belastung, bis nach hinten, ins Griffteil durchbiegen,… also eher weich sind. Diese Ruten sind wahre Drillruten, die einem viel Gefühl im Drill vermitteln. Jedoch sind sie dadurch nicht dazu geeignet, um weite Würfe zu realisieren.
Fast Taper Ruten haben Blanks mit einer Spitzenaktion. Bei normaler Belastung biegt sich fast nur die Rutenspitze durch. Auch unter Vollbelastung biegt sich die Rute fast nur bis zur Hälfte der Gesamtlänge. Die letzte Hälfte zum Griffteil hin bleibt fast steif. Diese Ruten sind also recht hart und sind ideal zum echten Weitwurf geeignet.
Semiparabolisch ist ein Blank dann, wenn er sich bei normaler Belastung, fast nur auf dem ersten Drittel, ab der Rutenspitze gesehen, durchbiegt. Bei Vollbelastung geht die Biegung dann aber auch bis fast ins Griff hinter. Solche Ruten sind also eher im ersten Drittel weich und auf den letzten zwei dritteln etwas härter als eine parabolische Rute.
Dies sind Ruten, mit denen man im Drill, meist noch ein gutes Gefühl vermittelt bekommt, die aber auch durchaus für weitere Wurfweiten geeignet sind. Also eine Mischung aus Parabolisch und Fast Taper. Meiner Meinung nach der Rutentyp mit dem besten Allroundcharakter.

Und nun sind wir wieder beim Wurfgewicht. Es gibt Ruten mit Fast Taper Aktion und 3 lbs Testkurve, die bieten ein höheres Wurfgewicht, als eine Rute mit parabolischer Aktion und ebenfalls 3 lbs Testkurve. 
Wer das genaue Wurfgewicht für seine Rute herausfinden möchte, muss hergehen und sich mit verschiedenen Gewichten, durch diverse Testwürfe, langsam an das richtige Wurfgewicht herantasten. Dann weiß man es wirklich.
Was man nie machen sollte. Eine Rute, der Marke X und z.B. 3 lbs. Testkurve, mit einer Rute der Firma Y und ebenfalls 3 lbs. Testkurve, vergleichen. Es sind immer unterschiedliche Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Blanks, auch wenn sie beide, eine 3 lbs Testkurve haben.


Nun aber zurück zu meiner Rutenempfehlung. 
Ich empfehle den meisten "Boilie - Einsteigern", die vorwiegend an Seen zw. 1 und 100 ha angeln, 3 lbs. Ruten mit 3,60 m Länge (12 ft.) und einer semiparabolischen Aktion. Damit kann man, meiner Meinung nach, die aller meisten Gegebenheiten beim Boilieangeln abdecken. Schön im Drill, gut zu werfen, stark genug bei evtl. Hindernissen und auch mal ausreichend um in einem Fluss oder Kanal angeln zu können. Wer zudem gerne mit PVA Säckchen oder Beuteln angelt, hat auch hier noch Power im Blank, um den PVA Beutel auf einigermaßen, Entfernung zu bringen,… falls das mal nötig ist.
Solche Ruten gibt es Heute in Hülle und Fülle, von nahezu jedem erdenklichen Hersteller. Sie sind, zusammen mit den gleichen Ruten in 2,75 lbs., meiner Meinung nach, auch die meist verbreiteten Rutentypen überhaupt. Sie haben sich einfach bewährt.
Ich persönlich rate den Leuten, die sehr viel mit PVA Säckchen oder Method Bleien angeln wollen, sogar zu 3,25 lbs. Ruten. Einfach deshalb, weil z.B. durch den PVA Sack, ein wesentlich höheres Wurfgewicht zu bewältigen ist. Hier kommen manche 3 lbs. Ruten einfach schon zu schnell an ihre Grenzen. Eine 3,25 lbs Rute bietet hier einfach nochmals mehr Powerreserven.
Ob man diese Ruten nun zweiteilig, dreiteilig oder auch fünfteilig nimmt, ist zweitrangig. Hierüber entscheidet beim Angler selbst, dann eher die Transportlänge, wo eine drei oder gar fünfteilige, einfach ihre Vorteile hat. Das Transportmaß von 1,90 Metern, einer zweiteiligen 12 ft Rute, ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache.
Natürlich ist es so, daß jede zusätzliche Verbindungsstelle (Übergang vom einem zum anderen Rutenteil) einer Rute, auch eine zusätzliche Schwachstelle bedeutet. Der ideale Blank, wäre also komplett aus einem Teil. In der Praxis ist das für Ruten in solchen Längen aber absolut unbrauchbar. 
Wer nun gehofft hat, hier eine konkrete Rutenempfehlung (Hersteller, Bezeichnung, usw.) zu bekommen, den muss ich leider enttäuschen. Es gibt einfach zu viele Hersteller in diesem Bereich. Würde ich versuchen diese aufzuzählen, würde ich zum einen, garantiert den einen oder anderen Hersteller vergessen. Zum Anderen würde das eine riesige Liste ergeben, die dann doch eher für Unschlüssigkeit sorgen wird, als das sie wirklich hilfsreich wäre.
Was ich als preislichen Anhaltspunkt sagen kann: Diese "Einsteiger" Ruten gibt es bereits zu einem Preis von 50.- bis 100.-€ / Stk. Wer will kann natürlich auch wesentlich mehr ausgeben. High End Ruten gibt es zu Preisen, von bis zu 600.-€ / Rute .
Es ist aber sehr zu Empfehlen, die Ruten, die man kaufen möchte, im Angelladen oder bei einem Bekannten, mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Schauen, wie sie einem in der Hand liegt, die Aktion prüfen (ob diese den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht) und wenn es möglich ist, auch mal damit zu Werfen. Das hilft schon sehr viel bei der Rutenwahl.  Jeder Angler hat hier eben auch eigene Vorlieben, bezüglich Rutenaktion.
Mancher Hersteller bietet hier sogar Ruten, mit einer Garantie von bis zu 10 oder gar 30 Jahren an. Auch sowas, kann ein entscheidender Kaufgrund sein.

Kommen wir zum nächsten Gegenstand, der *Angelrolle*.

Bei den Angelrollen stellt sich meistens die Frage:
Nehme ich eine Stationärrolle mit integriertem Freilauf oder eine ohne Freilauf und mit ganz normaler Frontbremse?
Nun, das kann man ganz pauschal gesagt, nicht beantworten. Das hängt nämlich einzig und allein von den Vorlieben des Anglers ab. 
Fakt ist: eine Freilaufrolle ist nicht zwingend notwendig, um via Selbsthakmethode auf Karpfen zu fischen. Es geht auch ohne, ganz hervorragend.
Man hat eben bei einer Freilaufrolle den Vorteil, von Freilauf, mit nur einer Kurbelumdrehung, auf die vorab, richtig justierte Bremseinstellung für den Drill, umzuschalten.
Bei einer normalen Stationärrolle muss man den "Freilauf" eben dadurch realisieren, indem man den "Bremsknopf", fast ganz auf dreht, so daß der Fisch, nahezu ungehindert, Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kann. Hat ein Fisch gebissen, muss man erst die Rute aufnehmen, dabei die Spule der Rolle fest halten und dann anfangen, schon während des Drills, den Bremskopf auf die eigentlich Drilleinstellung zurück (zu) zu drehen.
Es ist dadurch auf jeden Fall etwas Zeitaufwändiger, als mit einer Freilaufrolle, aber es geht auch. Und viele Angler bevorzugen diese Art sogar.
Fazit: die Freilaufrolle ist komfortabler, aber nicht automatisch besser.
Heute gibt es aber auch Rollen, die ein so genanntes Quick Drag System haben. Dabei handelt es sich um ganz normale Stationärrollen mit Frontbremse.
Das Quick Drag System funktioniert dabei aber so, daß man die Bremse der Rolle, mit nur einer ½ oder ¾  Bremsknopfumdrehung von "ganz Auf" auf "ganz Zu" stellen kann.
Dies ist natürlich wesentlich schneller, als bei einer konventionellen Frontbremsenrolle bei der man schnell mal 6 oder 8 Umdrehungen benötigt um den selben Effekt zu erzielen.
Allerdings muss man sich an dieses System auch gewöhnen. Die Bremsjustierung ist um ein vielfaches grober. Während des Drills, muss man also ein gutes Gefühl dafür entwickeln wie stark man nun die Bremse zu oder auf macht. Da beim Quick Drag System der Weg am Bremsknopf viel kürzer ist, benötigt man hier einfach mehr Fingerspitzengefühl.

Was man nun als sein bevorzugtes System wählt, bleibt einem selber überlassen. Auch hier hilft es, einfach in den Angelladen zu fahren und mal zu schauen, was einem besser liegt. Hier nur auf Meinungen von Bekannten oder Internetanglern zu hören, führt oftmals zu einem Umtausch.

Auf was sollte man bei einer Rolle zum Karpfenangeln noch achten?
Als erstes fällt mir hierzu die Bremse, an sich ein. Diese muss einwandfrei, ohne jegliches Rucken, Stottern und Quietschen funktionieren. Gerade beim Karpfenangeln, ist eine immer zu 100% funktionierende Bremse, absolute Pflicht. Nichts schlimmeres, wenn der Karpfen in 70m Entfernung nochmals brachial davon zieht und die Bremse plötzlich anfängt zu stottern oder zu blockieren. Denn dann,…. war's das mit dem Fisch, zu 99%.

Zudem wichtig, sind für mich, ein ruhiger, gleichmäßiger Lauf, der meistens durch eine gewisse Anzahl an verbauten Kugellagern erreicht wird. Nicht selten muss man mal über 80 oder 90 m werfen. Da ist es einfach nur komfortabel, wenn die Rolle seidenweich läuft und man die Montage auch wieder ohne Schwierigkeiten einkurbeln kann. Gleiches gilt im Drill von kapitalen Fischen, auch hier sollte beim Einkurbeln nix klemmen oder quietschen. Zu erwähnen wäre hier aber: nicht alleine die Anzahl der Kugellager entscheidet über einen weichen, sauberen und ruhigen Lauf einer Rolle.

Auch wichtig erachte ich die Spule selbst. Wer oft oder öfters, auf größere Entfernungen werfen muss, sollte ein Rolle haben die eine extra Große Spule besitzt. So genannte Big Pit Rollen sind dieses dann.
Durch die größere, dafür nicht ganz so tiefe Spule, wird erreicht, daß sich die Schnur beim Wurf wesentlich besser von der Spule "abwickelt". Weniger Widerstand beim Abwurf, ergibt weitere Würfe.
Der Nebeneffekt dieser Big Pit Spulen, ist eine große Schnurkapazität. Das kostet zum einen, zwar mehr Geld, wenn man die Spulen mit Schnur füllt. Jedoch hat man dadurch einfach auch genug Schnurreserve auf den Rollen, um mal in größeren Entfernungen angeln zu können (so weit das Notwendig ist). Eine Schnurfassung von 300 – 400  m 0,35 mm Schnur ist hier durchaus gängig. Auch wenn man dieses, meistens nicht komplett nutzen kann (muss). Unter 200 m 0,35 mm Schnurfassung sollte eine Karpfenrolle aber nicht haben.

Nächster, wichtiger Punkt, ist das Schnurlaufröllchen. Diese sollte möglichst Groß sein und am besten auch Kugelgelagert sein. Dadurch wird eine starke Verdrallung der Schnur verhindert. Wenn man nur 15 oder 30m weit weg angelt, ist der Effekt noch nicht so tragisch. Geht es aber regelmäßig über 50, 60 oder 70m raus,…wird man ganz schnell bemerken, was es bedeutet, wenn die Schnur anfängt sich zu verdrallen.

Zu guter Letzt, möchte ich den Rollenkörper bzw. die Achse erwähnen.
Je stabiler und Verwindungssteifer der Rollenkörper ist, umso ruhiger läuft eine Rolle auch. Gleiches gilt für die Achse. Je stärker und Stabiler sie ist,…ums so länger hat man auch etwas von der Rolle.
Man darf bei manchen Würfen mit z.B. 130 Gramm Gesamtgewicht, nicht unterschätzen, welche Kräfte dort auftreten. Eine zu dünne Achse und ein zu weiches Gehäuse sorgen schnell dafür daß man eine Unwucht in der Rolle/Achse hat. Die Rolle ist danach eher noch ein Fall für den Mülleimer, als daß sie noch angeltauglich wäre.

Einweiterer Pluspunkt bei einigen Rollen, ist das so genannte Wormshaft Getriebe. Dieses sorgt dafür, daß die Schnur beim Einkurbel sehr sauber und gleichmäßig auf der Spule abgelegt wird. Ein perfektes Wickelbild, ist eine Grundvoraussetzung, wenn es darum geht, weite Würfe zu realisieren.

Nun wird sich sicher der Eine oder Andere Sagen: "Oh Mann, wenn ich nach all dem schauen muss, dann kostet so ne Rolle sicher ein Vermögen". 
Nein, tut sie nicht.
Viele Stationärrollen habe all diese Ausstattungsmerkmale heute als Standard drin.
Die normalen Stationärrollen mit Frontbremse, gibt es in wirklich guter Qualität schon für 50 - 70.-€ / Stk.
Freilaufrollen oder Rollen mit Quick Drag System, sind in gleicher Ausstattung meist etwas teurer.
Jedoch bekommt man auch hier im Bereich von 60 – 100.-€ / Stk., qualitativ gute Rollen die stehts ihren Dienst tun werden. Mancher Hersteller bietet hier sogar eine Garantie mit bis zu 5 Jahren an.


Den letzten Punkt meiner Angelgerätebetrachtung, bildet das eigentlichen Bindeglied zw. Fisch und Mensch. Die *Schnur*.

Die oft gestellte Frage ist hier, nehme ich monofile Schnur oder Geflochtene?
Nun, beide Schnüre haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Für Einsteiger, geht meine Empfehlung eher zur Monofilen Schnur, in einer Stärke zwischen 0,32 mm und 0,38 mm und einer Tragkraft von 6,5 bis 10 kg. Wichtig ist bei einer Monofilen Schnur zum Karpfenangeln immer, daß sie schön geschmeidig ist und auf jeden Fall auch sehr Abriebsfest sein sollte. Gerade wenn man Steine oder Muscheln im Gewässer hat, ist eine hohe Abriebsfestigkeit das A und O.
Monofile Schnur hat zudem die Eigenschaft, daß sie eine Dehnung von bis zu 30 % besitzt. Dies ist vor allem im Drill von Vorteil, wenn der Fisch bereits in Ufernähe ist. Ein kleinerer Drillfehler wird dann eher verziehen, da der Fisch nochmals gegen die "Federung" der Schnur schwimmen/flüchten kann. Geflochtene Schnur bietet diesen Effekt nicht, da sie nahezu keine Dehnung aufweist.
Weiterer Vorteil einer Mono, ist deren Eigenschaft, abzusinken. Dadurch kann sich die Schnur, möglichst schnell auf dem Gewässergrund ablegen, so lange man sie nicht zu stark zw. Rutenhalterung und Festblei spannt. Die meisten geflochtenen Schnüre dagegen, schwimmen!
Ein anderer, großer Vorteil der Mono, ist ihr Preis. Monofile Schnur ist ein vielfaches günstiger als geflochtene Schnur. Gute Monofile Schnur in 0,35 mm, kostet zw. 10.- und 30 .-€ für 1000m. Bei geflochtener Schnur ist das schon ganz anders. Schnüre mit vergleichbarer Tragkraft (zw. 7 - 12kg) haben zwar einen geringeren Durchmesser (zw. 0,17 und 0,25mm) kosten aber mit 100 bis 180.-€ für 1000m, ein vielfaches einer Mono.
Der Schnurdurchmesser ist dann bei einer geflochtenen Schnur aber auch wiederum ein Vorteil. Dadurch daß sie bei gleichen Tragkraftwerten, einiges dünner ist, kann man mit ihr wesentlich weiter Werfen, wenn es darauf an kommt.
Wenn man nun wirklich mal auf weite Distanzen angeln will oder muss (> 120 bis 150 m), dann bietet eine geflochtene Schnur wiederum den Vorteil, daß sie eine wesentlich besser Bisserkennung ermöglicht. Die hohe Dehnung einer Monofilen Schnur, kann sich hier negativ auf die Bissanzeige auswirken. Angelt man z.B.: auf über 200 Meter Distanz, könnte der Fisch, bei einer Schnurdehnung von 20 % (Mono) theoretisch 30-40 Meter Schnur "strecken", bevor sich ein Bissanzeiger meldet. In der Praxis werden es weniger sein, da man bedingt durch die große Entfernung, schon automatisch, die Schnur eher spannen wird. Dadurch ist die Schnur ja schon "vorgedehnt".
Trotzdem, wird auf solche Entfernungen eine geflochtene Schnur, einen Biss, sensibler Anzeigen können, als eine Mono. Selbst wenn ein Fisch, bei monofiler Schnur "nur" 3 oder 4 Meter Schnur "dehnen" muss, bis der Bissanzeiger anspricht, können das 2,50 m zu viel Dehnung gewesen sein.
Wer sich aber dazu entscheidet, mit geflochtener Schnur zu angeln, sollte am Ende immer eine Monofile Schlagschnur in einer Stärke von 0,45 bis 0,55 mm und einer Länge von 8 bis 15m anbringen. Diese dient gerade in der Endphase des Drills als Puffer, der sich nochmals dehnen kann. Zudem ist diese Schlagschnur gegen Muschelbänke und scharfe Steine nahezu resistent.
Ausserdem wird es Euch euer Finger danken, wenn da eine dicke Monoschnur, beim Abwurf über die Fingerkuppe gleitet und keine dünne, scharfe Geflochtene ;-) 



Sodele,

das waren im ersten Schritt, mal meine ganz pauschalen Empfehlungen, für diejenigen, die sich dafür entscheiden, mit Boilies und Selbsthakmethode auf Karpfen zu angeln.

Kommen wir dann zu der(n) anderen Möglichkeit(en) auf Karpfen zu angeln.

Man kann, wie Eingangs erwähnt, auch mit anderen Methoden, den beliebten Moosrücken nachstellen. Da wäre z.B. die Angelei mit Dosenmais, Teigkügelchen, Würmern oder Maden, an eine ganz simplen Grundmontage.

Fangen wir auch hier mit den Ruten an.
Für diese Angelei, bedarf es keine Ruten mit 3,60 Meter Länge und einer Testkurve von 2,75 oder 3 lbs. Hier geht es durchaus filigraner.
Parabolische Ruten mit einer Länge von 3 bis 3,30 Metern Länge und einer Testkurve von 2 bis 2,5 lbs. oder einem Wurfgewicht mit bis zu 60 oder 70 Gramm reichen hierfür vollkommen aus. Dazu ist auch keine reinrassige Karpfenrute mit geteiltem Duplongriff und Long Range Beringung notwendig. Hier tun es, ganz normale Grund- und Allroundruten, wie sie wirklich, von nahezu jedem Hersteller der Welt, für wenig Geld (20 - 50.-€) angeboten werden. Ob nun zweiteilig, dreiteilig oder gar Teleskopruten, das ist einzig eine Geschmacksfrage des Anglers selbst.

Als Rollen können hier ganz normale Stationärrollen eingesetzt werden, die eine Schnurfassung von ca. 150 m 0,35 mm besitzen. Ob mit Freilauf oder ohne, ist wiederum Geschmacksache. Hier ist man nicht darauf angewiesen, 60 Meter oder mehr zu werfen.
Bei dieser Angelei, spielt sich das Geschehen vorwiegend im näheren Bereich ab. Nichts desto trotz, gilt aber auch hier, daß man eine Rolle verwendet, deren Bremse ohne wenn und aber funktioniert. Denn auch hier, können Fische an den Haken gehen, die ordentlich Power haben. Eine blockierende Bremse, hätte auch hier, fatale Folgen für Angler und ggf auch den Fisch.
Solche Rollen gibt es heute schon für 40 bis 60.-€, in wirklich guter Qualität.

Bei der Schnur, kann man sich hier auf eine gute Monofile beschränken. Diese sollte schön geschmeidig und Abriebsfest sein. Mit einem Durchmesser zw 0,28 und 0,32 mm und einer Tragkraft zw. 6 und 9 kg. ist man bei dieser Angelei, in den aller meisten Fällen, auf der sicheren Seite.
Geflochtene Schnur, würde ich bei dieser Angelei nie einsetzen, da ich hierin, keinen Sinn erkenne.


Es geht aber auch noch Feiner:

Wer den Karpfen z.B. mit Dosenmais, Teigkügelchen, Maden und Würmern an der Pose oder mit einer Brotflocke an der Oberfläche nachstellen möchte, kann nochmals feineres Gerät einsetzen.

Als Ruten, eignen sich hier solche. mit einer Länge von 3 bis 3,60 Metern und einer Testkurve von 1,5 bis 2 lbs. oder einem Wurfgewicht von 20 bis 50 Gramm.
Je länger die Rute ist, umso weiter kann man die Posenmontage oder die Brotflocke an freier Leine, auswerfen. 
Für das so genannte "Stalken" (Pirschangelei), sind wiederum Ruten bis max. 3,30 m besser geeignet. Hier muss man meist nicht wirklich weit werfen. Jedoch kommt man mit kürzeren Ruten besser durch Büsche und Sträucher hindurch und ist an Stellen, die stärker zugewachsen sind, einfach "beweglicher".

Bei der Rollenwahl würde ich hier die selben Rollen verwenden wie bei der einfach Grundangelei auch. Sprich, Rollen mit einem Schnurfassungsvermögen von ca. 150 m 0,35 mm sind vollkommen ausreichend. Preislich, wie oben erwähnt, zw. 40 und 60.-€ zu bekommen.

Bei der Schnurfrage, würde ich es ebenso handhaben. Monofile Schnüre mit einem Durchmesser zw. 0,28 mm und 0,32 mm sowie mit einer Tragkraft zw. 6 und 9 kg. reich auch hier aus.
Man könnte zwar auch noch feinere Schnüre verwenden, was gerade beim Auswurf mit der Pose für weitere Würfe sorgen würde. Das sollte man aber an den zu erwartenden Fischen abhängig machen. Gibt es im Gewässer Karpfen mit max. 5kg Gewicht, kann man auf jeden Fall noch feiner fischen. Gibt es aber auch Kandidaten, mit 10 kg oder mehr, sollte man die 0,28 oder 0,30 mm nicht unterschreiten. Vor allem, wenn man beim Drillen größerer Fische, noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat.


Nun gibt es noch ein paar andere Möglichkeiten auf Karpfen zu fischen. An der Matchrute, mit der Feederrute oder mit der Pickerrute. Da dieses aber eher allgemeine Angelmethoden zur Friedfischangelei sind, werde ich auf diese Gerätschaften hier nicht eingehen. Dazu gibt es hier auf dem Board, im separaten Bereich, auch andere User die dort sicher mehr sagen können


Zu guter Letzt, möchte ich hier noch zwei Utensilien aufführen, die mit dem eigentlichen Fangen von Fischen, nichts zu tun haben, die aber trotzdem erwähnt werden sollten.

Zum Einen, der Kescher. 
Ein Unterfangkescher zum Karpfenangeln sollte groß genug sein. Mit einer Bügelweite von min. 80 oder 90 cm, und einem feinen, tiefen Netz, ist man für die meisten Situationen gut gerüstet. Noch besser sind Bügelweiten mit 100 oder mehr cm. Jedoch werden diese Kescher, für den Einen oder Anderen nicht wirklich als handlich betrachtet. Beim Keschern eines Fisches, bitte nicht her gehen und den Fisch mit waagerecht gehaltenem Kescher, aus dem Wasser heben wollen. Das macht kein Kescher lange mit.

Zum anderen wäre da eine Abhakmatte. 
Nicht immer, ist es dem Angler möglich, den Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. Für den Fall, daß der Fisch wieder ins Wasser zurück soll (oder muss), sollte stehts eine befeuchtete Abhakmatte zur Seite liegen, damit der Fisch schonend abgehakt werden kann und unbeschadet wieder ins Wasser zurück kann. 


Und damit wäre ich auch schon am Ende meiner "Tackleempfehlung".
Ich hoffe, daß dieser Beitrag, für den Einen oder Anderen, als Hilfestellung zum Kauf von neuen Ausrüstungsgegenständen hilft und wünsche dann viel Erfolg am Wasser.


Grüßle


Carras


P.S. Wenn jemand, ganz konkrete Empfehlungen haben möchte, kann er mich auch gerne per PN anschreiben. Evtl. kann ich da auch weiter helfen.


----------



## tarpoon (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

hey carras, 
sehr geil. schön geschrieben und mit sicherheit für viele ABler sehr wertvoll.


----------



## yassin (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

#r|good:

könnte man eigendlich nen Carptalk von machen |kopfkrat

super geschrieben #6
damit hast du wahrscheinlich einigen bei der Tacklewahl geholfen.


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

top geschrieben und auch einfach mal auf die minimalisten eingegangen alle daumen hoch =)

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

moin
bin kein freund von langen texten und auch kein anfänger beim karpfenangeln, aber ich habe das ganze gerne gelesen und kann nur sagen #6#6#6. klar verständlich und für alle karpfenangler und solche die es werden wollen bestens geeignet.


----------



## allrounder11 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

hi, der Thread gehört hoch! 

Glaube kaum das sonst hier noch einer nachliest und das wäre Schade.


----------



## Taskin (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

der text gehört mit umrahmt und oben fest gemacht#6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

|good:|good:|good:



LG  Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Klar kommt das in die oben festgetackerte Linksammlung.

Sowas in der Art würd ich gerne öfter lesen. Respekt und Danke für die Arbeit.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Da hat sich ja mal einer Mühe gegeben!
#6

Wenn ich mal ne alternative Angelzeitung gründen sollte, denke ich bei der Besetzung der Karpfenecke an dich, versprochen!
:m


----------



## Carras (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Danke für die Blumen,

Wenn es dem einen oder anderen, bei der Gerätewahl hilft,...dann passt das schon

Grüßle


----------



## JonasM (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

danke für die tipps die sind echt genial |good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|muahah:|muahah:#:#:|licht|licht|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## kingofhecht (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

echt ein klasse text

RESPEKT

würde mich freuen wenn sich mal öfter welche so eine mühe machen.#r


----------



## entspannt (14. August 2010)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#h


----------



## Butscher 63 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Hallo zusammen!!

Hab da ma ne frage?Ich weiß nicht ob ich dafür hier richtig bin?
Also,seit 10 Jahren hab ich nur auf Raubfisch geangelt -nu hab ich mit nem Freund ne Wette laufen,einen ü+ 30 Pfd Karpfen aus einem bestimmten See zu fangen - denmentsprchend hab ich mir einen 18 mm Boilieroller zugelegt.Mir hat mann nun gesagt die " Würste " zum abrollen müssen kleiner als 18 mm sein,ist das richtig,oder wie groß muß der Durchmesser der Rollen sein?
Wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hat wäre ich dankbar dafür !!!!

Butscher 63


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Kommt auf den teig an. Ich hab momentan ne 16er düse für 20er boilies.


----------



## Butscher 63 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Sind ja wohl nich so viele " Selberroller " hier auf der Seite - schade - hatte mir mehr auskünfte erhofft - na ja,war wohl doch auf der falschen Seite.
Danke an die von euch die mir einen Tipp gegeben haben!

mfg Butscher 63


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Nur die Ruhe, man muß ja auch die Zeit zum antworten haben....

Wie schon D.Kalamaris sagte, es kommt ganz auf die Konsistenz vom Teig an.

Ich habe keine Schieblehre um meine Düsen zu messen, ich hab mich da langsam rangetastet.

Bin mit dem Messer solange an der Düse entlanggefahren bis ich die Stelle hatte, die ungefähr dem Boiliedurchmesser entspach.

Dann abgeschnitten, eine Wurst gepresst und einen Rollversuch gestartet und langsam an den richtigen Innendurchmesser rangetastet. Grundsätzlich muß der I.-durchmesser etwas kleiner sein wie die gewünschte Boiliegröße.

Hier mal ein Tip von vielen, gefunden per Google mit Suchbegriff "innendurchmesser Boiliedüse":

_"...Die Boiliedüse wird auf den gewünschten Durchmesser zugeschnitten. In  der Regel muss der Durchmesser der Boiliesdüse ca. 3mm kleiner gewählt  werden als der des Boilirollers, da sich der Teig im Nachhinein  ausdehnt. Das heißt, wenn der Boilieroller 18mm Kugeln formt muss die  Boiliedüse auf ca. 14mm zugeschnitten werden..."_
Quelle: www.carp-news.de


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

wenn du zum thema boilies ein paar mehr antworten möchtest, würde ich es oben in der rubrik selfmadeboilies und co o.ä. versuchen


----------



## Butscher 63 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

#6 Hallo zusammen !

Ich danke euch für die Tips die ihr mir gegeben habt.
Mein erster Test ist erfolgreich gelaufen,die  " Murmeln " sehen gut aus richen gut,nu müssen se nur noch fangen !!!

mfg Butscher 63


----------



## Butscher 63 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Noch mal ne Frage von mir!

An meiner Karpfenliege sind die Gummizüge purös geworden und fangen an zu reißen.Eine neue Liege zu kaufen liegt nicht drin.
Weiß einer von euch wo ich in Braunschweig ersatz kaufen kann oder im Net welche bestellen kann?

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Tips !!

mfg Butscher 63


----------



## makki (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

hi,
noch ma zurück zum anfangsthema. schreibt doch ma was ihr für karpfentackle habt. also alles was ihr für einen karpfentrip mitnehmt. wäre sehr dankbar, da ich dadurch mein tackle erweitern könnte.
gruß
makki


----------



## makki (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

das gehört zu meinem tackle:

Rutenfutteral
Ruten
Rollen mit Schnur
Kescher
Boiliewurfrohr
Schirm
Zelt
derzeit noch Luftmatratzen werden demnächst gegen liege/n ausgewechselt
Futtermittel
Schlafsäcke
Rod Pod
Bissanzeiger u. Swinger
Gaskocher
Zubehörtasche
Stühle

ich glaub das wars.
gruß
makki


----------



## Butscher 63 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Essen,Trinken und auf keinen fall nen Fotoapparat vergessen !!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg Butscher 63


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Hey,

Eine Abhakmatte fehlt noch..

Tl


----------



## Butscher 63 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Eine Abhakmatte fehlt noch..
> 
> Tl


 
Jo #6


----------



## makki (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

versorgung nehme ich natürlich auch mit. ne abhakmatte hab ich zwar noch nicht, kann aber die von meinem bruder nehmen. danke für due tipps.
wie macht ihr das mit dem fotographieren? ich hab immer nur mein handy mit.
gruß
makki


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

selbstauslöser von der digicam


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Eine Abhakmatte fehlt noch..
> 
> Tl



Eine Abhakmatte braucht man natürlich nicht um erfolgreich Karpfen zu angeln! #d

Evtl. um Karpfen möglichst unversehrt zurück zu setzen. Aber für mehr auch nicht.#t


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

so hier ist meine liste

für kurte sizungen1-2tage

ein paar ruten+selectsystem+hauptfutterall
rollen
bansticks
pipser
swinger
tackelbox
boilies,wurfrohr,futterkelle
matte
kescher
digicam
brolly
liege
schlafsack
kühlbox(mit bissl essen/trinken
pfanne/gaskocher
regen/sommer klamoten
handy

wens länger weg geht 3-14tage

2x 3lbs ruten+selectsystem+hauptfutterall
2x 2,5lbs ruten
4Xrollen
rodpod
banksticks
4xpipser
 4xswinger
 tackelbox
brolly/dome
liege
stuhl
schlafsack
essensbox
gaskocher+kartuschen
topf/pfanne,einweg grill
boilies,stippfutter (in grössrern mängen)
boot
echolot
4x h-boje
blinker rute+köder
feeder+futterkörbe(zum zeitvertreib) 
higeneartickel(wcpapier,zahnpaste,zahnbürste)
getränke
digicam+ersatzt aku
handy+ersazt aku
kleiner verbans helfer(desinfektions spray,pflaster)
lesse material
radio
regen,sommer klamoten
120l rucksack
sportasche(für ersatzt klamoten)
wasserbehälter
campingdusche

so denke das wars mal, so hier mal ein bild für längere tripps#6


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=756&pictureid=5917

die spinnen die carphunter


----------



## makki (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

danke   |good:
so hab ich mir die antworten vorgestellt.
gruß
makki    #6


----------



## makki (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

hi,
ich hab da noch ma ne frage zum fotografieren.
benutzt ihr dann ein stativ oder wie macht ihr das mit dem selbstauslöser der digicam?
gruß
makki
P.S.: Ich halts nicht mehl länger zuhause aus. muss endlich ma wieder ans wassssa!!!


----------



## tarpoon (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

ein stativ ist natürlich super. im notfall tut es aber auch ein eimer)


----------



## carphunter1678 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

bei mir dient als stativ ein hochwasser steg von dem aus kann man super fotos schiessen.


----------



## makki (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

ok danke
ich nehme lieber den eimer als das ich mir ein stativ kaufe.
gruß
makki


----------



## Carras (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Ahhhhhhh

zerlabert doch den Thread net so


----------



## Schuettung (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

@Carras: tscho, hat er Recht!
Wie schauts mit Schlauchboot und Echolot aus?
Brauch ich auch immer


----------



## Carras (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*



Schuettung schrieb:


> @Carras: tscho, hat er Recht!
> Wie schauts mit Schlauchboot und Echolot aus?
> Brauch ich auch immer


 
Denke, Du hast meinen Erstbeitrag nicht wirklich durch gelesen.


----------



## Lucifer10676 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*

Genial, sehr informativ, sehr übersichtlich  und einfach sehr schön geschrieben, #6#6#6#6#6
ABER und das ist nur meine Meinung:

Man sollte schon genau wissen wie man auf Karpfen angeln will und muss. Ich würde nie mit ein und derselben Rute auf kurze und große Distanzen fischen. Klingt sicher komisch, aber wenn ich vor meinen Füßen Karpfen angeln kann, dann muss ich es mir nicht selbst schwer machen. 

Ruten:

Ich bevorzuge dann sehr leichte Parabolische Ruten die mir ein gutes Gefühl geben wenn der Fisch vor meinen Füßen explodiert, Mono bis 0,35mm und 80-100 Gramm Blei. So fische ich bis ca. 100 Meter Entfernung, wenn nicht mit Hindernissen zu rechnen ist.

Ab 100 Meter sieht das ganz anders aus:  Semiparabolische Ruten, Schnur mit wenig bis keiner Dehnung, Schlagschnur und Blei ab 100 Gramm aufwärts, nicht selten bis 300 Gramm. Bei 300 Gramm ist aber dann der Schiffsverkehr und die Bodenbeschaffenheit Ausschlag gebend.  

Rollen: 

Keinen Kompromiss gibt es bei den Rollen und das ist eine sehr einfache und logische Sache.
Ich habe in den vielen Jahren auch viel Rollentypen probiert und für mich die einzig richtige gefunden. Rollen die nicht zum Karpfenangeln entwickelt wurden, aber gerade bei großen Fischen absolut Sinn machen.

Große Schnurfassung, kein Freilauf, keine Kurbelgelenk und eine wirklich feine Bremse, Kugellager nur so viel wie wirklich nötig. 

Jedes nicht wirkliche wichtige extra an einer Rolle ist auch eins was kaputt gehen kann, der Freilauf ist sehr bequem, aber hat mich nie überzeugt. Wenn die Einstellung zwischen Drill und Freilauf zu groß ist, entsteht ein Schlag auf der Schnur wenn er umschaltet, das begünstigt ein ausschlitzen das Hakens. So habe ich es oft erlebt, gerade wenn  die Fische sehr vorsichtig beißen.  Ist der Unterschied zu gering, kann ich den Freilauf weglassen und gleich mit der Bremse arbeiten. In dem Fall ist die Hand sowieso die Bremse mit dem meisten Gefühl. 

Andere Komponenten sind beim erfolgreichen Fischen sehr viel wichtiger und das nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln! An dieser Stelle sollte man dann auch nicht unbedingt sparen müssen, weil die Ruten oder Rollen schon hunderte von Euro gekostet haben. Wir wollen den Fisch doch überlisten und nicht beeindrucken. :g

Nicht wo Karpfen oder Carp drauf steht ist auch einer drin, jeder muss das Gerät finden was zu Ihm passt und ein gutes und sicheres Gefühl vermittelt und das muss nicht zwingend das teuerste Tackle sein. Glaubt nicht an Tragkraft und Durchmesser bei geflochtenen Schnüren, alles Quatsch. Bin selbst gerade wieder auf der Suche nach einer guten und das ist gar nicht so einfach.

Ich gebe euch gern Auskunft über Geräte, aber ich werde hier keine Werbung machen! Ich muss auch alles kaufen wie jeder andere.


----------



## Lucifer10676 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welches "Tackle" benötige ich um Erfolgreich auf Karpfen zu angeln?*



makki schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab da noch ma ne frage zum fotografieren.
> benutzt ihr dann ein stativ oder wie macht ihr das mit dem selbstauslöser der digicam?
> gruß
> ...



Rutenhalter, Gewinde einschrauben, in die Erde stecken, Kamera aufschrauben.

Geht 1A und kostet nicht viel


----------

